# Sanches al PSG: stipendio da 5 mln più 2 di bonus.



## admin (3 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


----------



## shevchampions (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Indipendentemente dalle cifre, lui ha scelto di giocare coi fenomeni, scelta che si può tranquillamente comprendere. Che sia quella giusta per il proprio futuro lo vedremo, per me ha le qualità per imporsi anche in quel pollaio.


----------



## Bataille (3 Agosto 2022)

Mi sarebbe davvero piaciuto vederlo al Milan. Adoro i giocatori dal baricentro basso, ma spesso hanno un difetto — il cuore troppo vicino al buco del culo.


----------



## Devil man (3 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalle cifre, lui ha scelto di giocare coi fenomeni, scelta che si può tranquillamente comprendere. Che sia quella giusta per il proprio futuro lo vedremo, per me ha le qualità per imporsi anche in quel pollaio.


Questi fenomeni quando la vincono la Champions ?


----------



## princeps (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


quindi i 7 milioni di ingaggio sono il soul, mentre noi eravamo l'ego...OK


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


La mia idea è che avevamo davvero un accordo con questo qui..
Poi Leotardo e Porchettino sono stati esonerati e sostituiti con Campos e Galtier ed a quel punto era finita per noi, il giocatore ha scelto di andare con gente che ci ha già lavorato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

Ha scelto la sua anima e non il suo ego? A me sembra che va a guadagnare il doppio. Sto qui ha 3 neuroni i testa, datemi 11 Adli e Cdk


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che avevamo davvero un accordo con questo qui..
> Poi Leotardo e Porchettino sono stati esonerati e sostituiti con Campos e Galtier ed a quel punto era finita per noi, il giocatore ha scelto di andare con gente che ci ha già lavorato


Vedremo, il tuo ragionamento sarà giusto se Sanches risulterà al centro del progetto di Galtier, ma ho dei dubbi.
Credo siano contate molto le commissioni.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che avevamo davvero un accordo con questo qui..
> Poi Leotardo e Porchettino sono stati esonerati e sostituiti con Campos e Galtier ed a quel punto era finita per noi, il giocatore ha scelto di andare con gente che ci ha già lavorato



Scelta anche comprensibile, inoltre va a giocare in un circo ma è comunque una squadra di fenomeni e che paga profumatamente.
Magari non vinceranno la Champions, sarei pronto a scommetterci, come tutti gli anni... Ma intanto ogni stagione è uno scudetto.

Guardare oltre e arrivederci.


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Agosto 2022)

Felicissimo di vederlo scaldare la panchina tutto l'anno , che c..........


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vedremo, il tuo ragionamento sarà giusto se Sanches risulterà al centro del progetto di Galtier, ma ho dei dubbi.
> Credo siano contate molto le commissioni.


Chiaro che la polpetta per mendes e co era troppo buona per rifiutarla.. ma appunto perché si è fatta avanti la possibilità PSG. Noi avevamo chiuso mesi fa - quando al PSG c'erano ancora Leotardo e Porchettino ed il PSG per Sanches non era una possibilità.

Purtroppo noi paghiamo troppo una proprietà che va a umori. In Germania per dire è normale comprare giocatori ed ufficializzarli a metà stagione.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Agosto 2022)

Ci ho sperato, e sono rimasto deluso.
Il Psg comunque non impara dai suoi errori: non capisco il senso di offrire un contratto da 7 quando con noi ne aveva accettati 3,2.
Ecco perché quella è e rimarrà sempre una squadra di plastica


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ci ho sperato, e sono rimasto deluso.
> Il Psg comunque non impara dai suoi errori: non capisco il senso di offrire un contratto da 7 quando con noi ne aveva accettati 3,2.
> Ecco perché quella è e rimarrà sempre una squadra di plastica


Perché il PSG di più da offrire a squadre con il blasone come il Milan ha solo i soldi a giocatori e agenti. Appena becchi l'Adli e il CDK che non pensano ai soldi al PSG non ci vanno mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me va a giocare li proprio perché ama la città di Parigi, oltre che per i soldi. L’aspetto città nella quale vivere potrebbe non essere da sottovalutare


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


ma quali fenomeni... è andato la per i soldi e basta.

quello è il cimitero dei calciatori, si farà male e farà schifo tutta la carriera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la polpetta per mendes e co era troppo buona per rifiutarla.. ma appunto perché si è fatta avanti la possibilità PSG. Noi avevamo chiuso mesi fa - quando al PSG c'erano ancora Leotardo e Porchettino ed il PSG per Sanches non era una possibilità.
> 
> Purtroppo noi paghiamo troppo una proprietà che va a umori. In Germania per dire è normale comprare giocatori ed ufficializzarli a metà stagione.


perchè noi siamo solitamente dei fulmini a chiudere le trattative.......


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Era questa la sua anima?
Che anima di emme.

Ora manca solo che finisca compagno di stanza del modigliani.
La melma con la melma si paga.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalle cifre, lui ha scelto di giocare coi fenomeni, scelta che si può tranquillamente comprendere. Che sia quella giusta per il proprio futuro lo vedremo, per me ha le qualità per imporsi anche in quel pollaio.


Per soldi e basta. Il Milan offriva 3,5 massimo 4 il Psg praticamente il doppio( con i bonus mascherati visto che sono raggiungibili)


----------



## Victorss (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Dispiace, ma 7 milioni mai nella vita. Troppo rischioso per il tipo di giocatore e lo storico di infortuni avuti negli anni passati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

7 milioni per 15 partite all'anno giocate bene. Gran pallottolone schivato


----------



## chicagousait (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Ciao anima bella. 

L'augurio è guardare vincere noi prima dei parigini


----------



## Pit96 (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Ragazzi, ma è chiaro, cosa credete che sia l'anima e cosa l'ego??!?? 

Certo come no! Come il sorriso di Botman


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma è chiaro, cosa credete che sia l'anima e cosa l'ego??!??
> 
> Certo come no! Come il sorriso di Botman


L'ego nel paglieio che dovrà trovare per poter vincere a Parigi qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Shmuk (3 Agosto 2022)

Mi pareva troppo vippetto fin dall'inzio, per venire da noi. Un altro che vuole essere bandito da Milanello, mi sa che è Mendes, comunque...


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Il timore è che per fare questa operazione abbiano strappato una corsia prefenziale per leao è forte..


----------



## GP7 (3 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Il timore è che per fare questa operazione abbiano strappato una corsia prefenziale per leao è forte..



O magari noi abbiamo strappato minori commissioni per il rinnovo perchè lui ha guadagnato di più portando Renato a Parigi

basterà attendere un po' di tempo per capire..


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

Alla fine ha scelto ciò che è giusto per la sua anima, lì gliela pagano bene


----------



## diavolo (3 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ha scelto la sua anima e non il suo ego? A me sembra che va a guadagnare il doppio. Sto qui ha 3 neuroni i testa, datemi 11 Adli e Cdk


Se Adli e CdK fossero finiti nel mirino del PsG come sarebbe finita?Alla fine nel calcio moderno sono tutti mercenari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se Adli e CdK fossero finiti nel mirino del PsG come sarebbe finita?Alla fine nel calcio moderno sono tutti mercenari.


Non è quello il punto che intendevo. Ovvio che sarebbero finiti al psg anche loro. Ma sto Renato che scrive frasi senza senso sui social (il Milan sarebbe l ego è il psg l anima? Su che pianeta?). Tra l altro io sono prevenuto su Sanches, mai piaciuto, non penso abbia la testa adatta ma soprattutto ti fa 10 partite da top e 40 tra infermeria e mediocrità. Molti tifosi del Milan hanno in mente quel famoso Milan-Lille, una delle sue migliori partite in carriera


----------



## Masanijey (3 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non è quello il punto che intendevo. Ovvio che sarebbero finiti al psg anche loro. Ma sto Renato che scrive frasi senza senso sui social (il Milan sarebbe l ego è il psg l anima? Su che pianeta?). Tra l altro io sono prevenuto su Sanches, mai piaciuto, non penso abbia la testa adatta ma soprattutto ti fa 10 partite da top e 40 tra infermeria e mediocrità. Molti tifosi del Milan hanno in mente quel famoso Milan-Lille, una delle sue migliori partite in carriera


Solo per cronaca, tanto oramai non vale più nulla, Sanches è stato eletto secondo miglior giocatore della Ligue 1 dopo Mbappe. 
Vedremo cosa farà quest'anno trovandosi nuovamente in una grande squadra (al bayern ha fallito), vedremo se mentalmente è cresciuto e se fisicamente è maturato.
Magari fallirà, ma ad oggi per rapporto qualità prezzo un'occasione del genere è introvabile in tutto il globo. 
A dirla tutta è proprio incredibile che Sanches sia andato via per soli 15M, tant'è che persino tra i tifosi del Psg c'è incredulità per questo.

Sulla parte social la colpa è di chi si fa le pippe mentali per un post. Sono uomini, hanno una vita privata, mica è detto che qualunque messaggio sia riferito alla vita calcistica.
Magari era un cartello appeso sopra una pizzeria, gli è piaciuta la frase e l'ha fotografata. Non dobbiamo andare appresso a tutti sti segnali social.


----------



## bmb (3 Agosto 2022)

Una pallottola schivata. Questo vuole fare il gay col culo degli altri. A metà carriera avrà giocato bene 20 partite in totale.


----------



## Milancholy (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


Aspettavo la definizione della situazione per poterlo incensare (turandomi il naso) o denigrare. A giochi fatti, a 'sta sorta di "Predator" mercenario, auguro di svernare paciosamente tra panca ed infermeria nella opulenta pensione parigina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Solo per cronaca, tanto oramai non vale più nulla, Sanches è stato eletto secondo miglior giocatore della Ligue 1 dopo Mbappe.
> Vedremo cosa farà quest'anno trovandosi nuovamente in una grande squadra (al bayern ha fallito), vedremo se mentalmente è cresciuto e se fisicamente è maturato.
> Magari fallirà, ma ad oggi per rapporto qualità prezzo un'occasione del genere è introvabile in tutto il globo.
> A dirla tutta è proprio incredibile che Sanches sia andato via per soli 15M, tant'è che persino tra i tifosi del Psg c'è incredulità per questo.
> ...




Ma sul prezzo, parliamo comunque di un 5+2 netti di stipendio, sono tantissimi per un giocatore che in media ha giocato 1300/1400 minuti a stagione in campionato negli ultimi 3 anni (per problemi fisici). Per un PSG molto meno, ma per noi sarebbe l'investimento più esoso o quasi in rosa. Poi ripeto, sulle 10 partite da fenomeno non discuto, ma sulle alrte 40 da desaparecido o in infermeria?

Il punto è che va bene un investimento così per il PSG (basso per i loro standard), un rischio grossissimo per noi che quando investiamo 10 annui dobbiamo avere certezze e garanzie


----------



## Masanijey (3 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma sul prezzo, parliamo comunque di un 5+2 netti di stipendio, sono tantissimi per un giocatore che in media ha giocato 1300/1400 minuti a stagione in campionato negli ultimi 3 anni (per problemi fisici). Per un PSG molto meno, ma per noi sarebbe l'investimento più esoso o quasi in rosa. Poi ripeto, sulle 10 partite da fenomeno non discuto, ma sulle alrte 40 da desaparecido o in infermeria?


Non fare il paragone con l'ingaggio che prenderà lì.
Da noi sarebbe venuto per 3,2. Lo stesso ingaggio che stiamo offrendo a Bennacer.
Sulle 40 partite da desaparecido non so su quale base le giudichi. Io chiaramente non le ho viste tutte, ma se in Francia ha ricevuto questo riconoscimento e se i tifosi viziati del Psg stanno esultando come pazzi per questo acquisto un motivo ci sarà.
Io comunque tifo per il suo fallimento, così da avere meno rimpianti. Anzi voglio proprio chiudere questo capitolo e passare oltre.
L'ho subita parecchio


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se Adli e CdK fossero finiti nel mirino del PsG come sarebbe finita?Alla fine nel calcio moderno sono tutti mercenari.


Il concetto è semplice: quando sentivo che i giocatori scelgono il “progetto” la Champions ecc sono balle per l’80 per cento delle volte. Quello che comanda e il dio denaro; Botman secondo voi ha scelto il Newcastle per il progetto? è andato lì solo per soldi ma non farà una grande carriera. Il restante 20, pensa più al progetto del conto in banca e nella maggior parte delle volte sono quelli che alla fine della fiera fanno la storia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non fare il paragone con l'ingaggio che prenderà lì.
> Da noi sarebbe venuto per 3,2. Lo stesso ingaggio che stiamo offrendo a Bennacer.
> Sulle 40 partite da desaparecido non so su quale base le giudichi. Io chiaramente non le ho viste tutte, ma se in Francia ha ricevuto questo riconoscimento e se i tifosi viziati del Psg stanno esultando come pazzi per questo acquisto un motivo ci sarà.
> Io comunque tifo per il suo fallimento, così da avere meno rimpianti. Anzi voglio proprio chiudere questo capitolo e passare oltre.
> L'ho subita parecchio



amico, forte o non forte tanto è andato, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo di trovare un nuovo Kalulu anche a centrocampo visto che i soldini sono pochi


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.


onestamente zero rimpianti. 

parliamoci chiaro, questo qua non ci ha mai voluto veramente e avremmo rischiato di avere qua una persona scontenta, saremmo stati la sua seconda scelta. 

auguri e sotto con qualcun altro.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Agosto 2022)

Peccato, l'idea di vedere Sanches con i colori del Milan era parecchio affascinante.
Giocatore di alto livello, a tratti giocatore superiore.

PSG club disgustoso. Non che per esempio il Milan berlusconiano fosse una società di beneficenza, ma il PSG ha estremizzato tutti gli aspetti marci del calcio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Agosto 2022)

Delusione totale,questo qui non vedrà mai il campo


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Delusione totale,questo qui non vedrà mai il campo



Chi è causa del suo mal...
Comunque meglio così, se non aveva le motivazioni sarebbe stato un Higuain bis.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2022)

Non ci ha mai voluto, sarebbe venuto da noi solamente per non rimaner al Lille.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2022)

Non so come facci il PSG ma ogni anno riesce a fare qualcosa che me lo faccia odiare un po' di più.
Renato sarà solo l'ultima ragione che si aggiunge ad un'altra ventina di ragioni, per cui spero che non vincano nulla


----------



## gabri65 (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, Renato Sanches al PSG guadagnerà 5 mln di euro a stagione più 2 di bonus. Il Lille incasserà, come già riferito, 15 mln.



Mai creduto in questo, anche da prima della twittata da libro Cuore. Ma ancora perdiamo la testa dietro a queste kretinate?

Ma chi ce lo vede uno così al Milan, un rasta imborghesito che gioca bene solo quando non si fa un bel cannone prima della partita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mai creduto in questo, anche da prima della twittata da libro Cuore. Ma ancora perdiamo la testa dietro a queste kretinate?
> 
> Ma chi ce lo vede uno così al Milan, un rasta imborghesito che gioca bene solo quando non si fa un bel cannone prima della partita.


già uno che preferisce andare in una gabbia d'oro piuttosto che essere protagonista in una squadra in ascesa,dimostra di essere un cerebroleso. Ma tanto si sa,il giocatore tiene famiglia


----------

